# Farmington Lake



## clam midia (Jul 7, 2008)

Has anyone been up to Farmington lake. Not the pond at the mouth of the canyon, but the lake/pond at the top. I used to fish it when I was a kid. I don't want to drive all the way up there if they aren't stocking it. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks! --\O


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been up there, but have only seen a few really small fish. I don't think they've stocked it yet.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

could you guys share with me the directions to get there. i know how to get up to the top but where do you turn off to get there... i have seen this on maps only but i have never seen it myself. care to share some light


----------



## clam midia (Jul 7, 2008)

It's fairly easy, once you get up to the top, there is a fork, one road heads north up to the radio towers. THe other road splits off southwesterly, you will pass some cabins and before you get to the peak, there are the ponds. There are two of them. The one near the road is the smaller one. There is or was a some beavers up there. The upper pond is the one we used to catch some fish in. Good luck!


----------

